# riding areas ?



## 55belair (Aug 22, 2005)

any ideas on where to ride in southern michigan ? i'm in flatrock and am trying to find someplace locally to take my daughters riding. don't need alot of space although more is better. i have a 400ex and my daughter has a raptor 80. i'd just like to be able to take her out more often without going up north. anybody have any secret spots we could go ? prefer legal areas. thanks for looking and any input...


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi, I dont know anything down there. Dont think there is a lot of trails down there. 
How old is ure daughter? Ours is 9 ,she just loves it


----------



## 55belair (Aug 22, 2005)

mine are 8 and 4 both girls, my 8 year old really likes it, but my 4 year loves it ( of corse she needs a little help ) but can't get her off it when its out.heck i'd settle for a good size field at this point.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

west of toledo is a spot in swanton, a little state park that accepts michigan orv stickers, awesome little area, around 45 min from you. here is sight

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/forestry/Forests/stateforests/maumee.htm


Go down to All-purpose vehicle area


----------



## 55belair (Aug 22, 2005)

thanks, have you been there ? what is legal riding age in ohio ? either way i will definetly check it out.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That place in Ohio looks good, but unfortunately it won't work for ya 55. Kids must be 12 years old to ride on the trails..even with you. Look at the Frequently asked questions section, it outlines all the rules. I bet you will run into a age requirement at all state or federal properties.


----------



## 55belair (Aug 22, 2005)

yeh i just read that too, just not right , my /her quad has a limiter and i use it and she is way to big for a barbie jeep and or a 50cc quad. guess i'll keep looking for a private field or something. my inlaws have a bunch of land up north that we use to ride but getting 4+ hours up north very often is hard.


----------



## Woody (Sep 20, 2005)

55, you can put her on a motor cycle and she's leagle,go figure quads are safer but rules are rules.That something we are working on in our club, we would like to change the law so its a size ratio requirement.It dont make since to put a little one on a motor bike that tips over all the time.We are also pushing towards getting a down state riding area.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Uhg you have ure 8 year old on a 80 cc?
Dont get caught in Michigan!!! 
I tell you WHY we have this law. 
how easy is it to drive a Quad? VERY !!Start and go ...(auto)
How easy is a dirtbike? Not as easy!! Start, go, balance!!! they wont be speeding as much on a quad as with a bike out there.


BTW HELLLLOOOO WOOOODDY!!!!! Its me Jasmin from the Club !!!


----------



## 55belair (Aug 22, 2005)

her knees hit the handle bars on most 50cc quads, i limit her speed way down (mechanically) she never rides with out my supervision,and has had atv safety training.she is perfectly safe on a 80cc. i'm not looking to start an arguement really.by the way she can ride a dirt bike friend has one personally i feel she is way safer on a quad. ps she wears all the safety gear while riding, chest protector,helmet,gloves,padded riding gear, boots,and of coarse a helmet.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Some of the laws are ridiculous imo. I remember riding 250's (cycles and atv's) long before the age of 16. Put a 13 year old kid that has been riding quads for a while on a small machine and they will be bored out of their mind! I understand why we have the laws, but imo parents like 55 should be the judge on what their kid(s) can and can't handle. Ofcourse there are parents on both sides of that spectrum I guess. These age requirements must make it tough on parents with young kids to get in quality riding time as a family. 
Man, when I was 8 years old I would have loved to have had parents that were into atv's etc! Luckily they allowed me to play with motorcycles about the time I was in the 5th grade but they never took up the sport themselves.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

55belair said:


> her knees hit the handle bars on most 50cc quads, i limit her speed way down (mechanically) she never rides with out my supervision,and has had atv safety training.she is perfectly safe on a 80cc. i'm not looking to start an arguement really.by the way she can ride a dirt bike friend has one personally i feel she is way safer on a quad. ps she wears all the safety gear while riding, chest protector,helmet,gloves,padded riding gear, boots,and of coarse a helmet.


Dont know where u found anyone to give her a atv cert. But as far as I know she can NOT drive any quad on any Michigan trail, therefore not sure about this Training you got. 
I have a 9 year old and I would NOT let her drive a dirtbike. So we went and bought a 2 up. So she rides on the back of us. She ONLY rides hers in our back yard. And yes we can still get fined for that also.  
I think this law NEEDS to be updatet I did write a Letter to the DNR and told them what I thought about that Law. This law was way back from the 70's. Its needs to be updatet!!! and FAST!! 
But the sad truth is that IF a Officer sees and finds out what her age is, and what she is riding he CAN give you a ticket AND impound the Quad.  

I dont want to argue with you either. Thats not the point! Please dont think I am trying too. reason I even asked about her age was because of our little one. WOuld be nice to ride with someone who has a little girl also.She is always the only girlie!! :evil: 
On the lighter side isnt it cute when the little girls are all dressed up in their ATV stuff?? I know our girlie is just ticklet pink! :lol: 

Got any pics of her? I am known to take way too many pics of ours...


----------



## Woody (Sep 20, 2005)

55 yes she can leagely ride a motor cycle.Thats what we think is wrong, its safer on a quad,But like swamp monster said there a some parents that watch there kids and some dont.The problem is some people go out and by a big quad for them selfe to ride and when jr.ask they let them take it out and when he/she gets hurt everybody thinks the quad is unsafe.What we would like to see happen is big kid big quad small kid small quad.that simple.Thats why we have laws. BTW ,Hi Jasmin.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL Hi Woodiiiiii


----------

